# Suffolk Punch



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I went to a farm today to buy hay and had a lovely experience. I adored the people who's family have been farming the property since 1844, they gave me a tour, a great deal on hay and I got to see their five stunning Suffolk Punch horses which they use to rake hay etc.

They invited me to come back with my good camera anytime and especially when the horses are working. 

I left there walking on air, I feel like I made some lovely new friends and got to see some very rare horses in beautiful condition


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

What a nice experience!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm envious. There just aren't too many people still farming with horses and that's a breed I've never had the pleasure of handling at all.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I've been working in the horse world for many years and never seen one before, then all of a sudden, five


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I met a bunch of Suffolks in NH, all extremely nice animals. Lovely eyes, gentle animals. He was breeding them both Purebred and crossbred, all great animals.

Very friendly, his market is mostly logging horses in New England. Some of the crossbreds go for heavy Hunters, seem to be fairly successful for their owners in that career.

Quite interesting how alike they were, in size and body builds. His are good quality animals, certainly nice minded to be among, even with the herd stallion out with them. Nice minded is inheritable, so a very desired quality in a horse you want to use daily.

I believe the Indiana Amish have some Suffolks, they want the better feet and not such huge animals for their heavy work. Their animals need to be able to subsist without heavy grain feeding, products the Amish folks can raise themselves, not need to buy. Not sure if there are many Amish owned Suffolks in Michigan yet. 

I really liked them when we visited. My first choice for a Draft if we ever needed one.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I remember horselogger was traveling across the country and if I'm not mistaken, that's what his team was.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Jason Rutledge uses Suffolks...here's a website for him:

http://www.ridgewindsuffolks.com/who-we-are.html

I think he's also a key figure with Healing Harvest Foundation (logging).


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I must admit, I had never heard of this breed. I looked them up and researched them some, what beautiful animals. I would love to meet a few of them someday and watch them work, I bet it is pretty amazing. They sound so nice, very nice temperaments.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't seen any since I was a kid- 60 years ago. Nice to know they still have a place.


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

Great breed, not too many of them around, but that's not the worst thing considering everyone in the industry seems to know each other. 
They're great animals. The smallest draft breed usually, they were bred exclusively for their feet a century or two ago and it's held true. Only draft breed actually bred for farming.
Makes it much easier to throw a harness on and it doesn't kill your foot when they step on it.

John Hammond has a few broodmares in New Hampshire, as well as Jason Rutledge in Virginia and Rodney Read in Texas.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

John Hammond is who we visited, with the lovely Suffolk horses both Pure and Partbreds. He gave us the grand tour, enjoyed every minute.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Farmer2B said:


> Great breed, not too many of them around, but that's not the worst thing considering everyone in the industry seems to know each other.
> They're great animals. The smallest draft breed usually, they were bred exclusively for their feet a century or two ago and it's held true. Only draft breed actually bred for farming.
> Makes it much easier to throw a harness on and it doesn't kill your foot when they step on it.
> 
> John Hammond has a few broodmares in New Hampshire, as well as Jason Rutledge in Virginia and Rodney Read in Texas.


There are 4 geldings for sale very near where I live in Texas. Danced tempting, but I know absolutely nothing about this breed, nor do I plow or work our ranch land with drafts. But tempting for sure


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I asked the old rancher about them and he tells me that he saw one time of Suffolks when he was wagon boss on the commemorative cattle drive and the owner claims they are two of very few in the province.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

They are not listed among the Rare Breeds because you can find them anywhere! And this is worldwide, not just in the US. Even in their native County in the UK, there are not volumes of them.

They are plain chestnut, various shades, very little white beyond a star. They all look alike, very close in conformation to any other Suffolk. Just not flashy enough to make them wildly popular as other Draft breeds are with the hair and white trim, though very desirable to the Amish as horses for themselves. Plain.

They can do a huge walk, and trot is pretty good covering ground as well, which is what folks who actually farm with horses want. No wasted size in height, body length, can manage big loads, heavy plowing, fairly easily since they are "perfect" in size for those jobs with their draught angle from shoulder to the equipment. And easy keepers to boot.

Not bred to be "hitchy" as much of the modern Draft breeds are, with height, high knee action wanted in the ring or in parade hitches.


----------

